# Erb's tarp shop questions



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm looking to get a cover made for my boat. My dad and 3 of his buddies all had theirs made at Erb's. The covers are outstanding! However, all 4 of them are attached to the boat via snaps that are drilled into the haul, and the wooden bows to support the cover use brackets that are riveted into to gunnels... I'd like to avoid have holes drilled at all costs. I was wondering if anyone knew if he uses any other systems to secure the cover during storage and trailering? My old cover had cinch straps with quick release buckles that wrapped around the trailer frame... I also like the idea of the ratchet strap that wraps all the way around the boat just under the rubrail.... just looking for some options before I haul the boat all the way up there. Thanks!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine just has bunjee cords with hooks that stretch down and attach to trailer, after you cinch the tarp tight from the back...it does have the holes drilled for the tarp supports though...not sure how you would get around that...mine was made at erbs.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

I have used Erb's for many different projects (trucks, UTVs, boats). They have the capability to do anything you want. Just ask.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the bungee idea shad rap. Have you trailered down the highway with the bungee cords before? My old cover also had a drawcord that went all the way around the boat and cinched/tied in the back...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> I like the bungee idea shad rap. Have you trailered down the highway with the bungee cords before? My old cover also had a drawcord that went all the way around the boat and cinched/tied in the back...


Yes, trailered on interstate...bunjees have never come loose...if they did, the tarp wouldnt fly off anyway because I draw mine so tight in the back...definitely get it made with the draw string/rope tightener.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm assuming you have a fiberglass boat. I have one also and had a cover made with snaps. They actually attached the snaps to the built in rubber bumper guard that goes along the sides, so no drilling into the boat itself. I also have the drawstring for cinching the cover tight. Mine works great and I've had it now around 4 yrs.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Bub,
I understand your concern about drilling but for what its worth, Erb made me a tarp with snaps over 20 years ago and I have never had a problem with even one snap. (aluminum boat) Its quick, easy, and trailers well. I'd do it again. I'm sure with the amount of covers they have done over the years that they can tell you what is best. They use high quality hardware and materials. After all these years not one tear. One disclaimer... my boat does sit inside when I'm not using it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have aluminum... just pretty particular about not wanting holes drilled into my boat. My dad's boat is a 15' fisher aluminum and his cover (made by Erb's) is probably around 8 or 9 years old now. Like I said in the original post, I can't complain about how it's held up... but I see those snaps going around the boat, and the brackets riveted on the inside for the cover supports, and I just cringe. Lol. I don't doubt their effectiveness or durability... I've seen them in action. I'd just like to avoid them on my boat if possible.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand the hole thing.... I have a 2013 Lund and didn't want any holes either. Erb made a cover for me with the quick release buckles. It fits like a glove. If I had it to do over I would probably do the same again. The only drawback with out the snaps is that if you were to leave your boat in the water at a dock overnight there's no way to cover it (unless you're into diving under it).
Anyway, beautiful workmanship on the cover. I would use them again.
Al


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe a dumb question, do you have to bring/leave the boat at the shop??


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah.... I think he takes pretty good care of it, he did mine. It didn't take him long to complete either. You have a choice of materials too so make sure you do your homework on that before you go. The more details you give him the less chance he will decided on something you don't agree with. As stated though, I would use him again in a heartbeat. My cover fits like a glove.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Instead of the wooden bows, you can ask them to use pole supports. Thats how they did mine. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Update... I dropped the boat off last Tuesday. The guy is super nice, and had a solution at the ready for every question I had. Now just the loooonnng wait to get it back in the driveway. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You won't be disappointed. I marvel at the workmanship every time I put it on the boat. In this day an age it's tough to find anyone who will take pride in what they do and deliver a great job. 
Thanks Erb!


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

I agree...even more impressive when you think that it's all done with air power


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Can someone give me the best time to call Erb's ? All I get is an answering machine.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Can someone give me the best time to call Erb's ? All I get is an answering machine.
> 
> 
> Call and leave a message and erps will call you back


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> I understand the hole thing.... I have a 2013 Lund and didn't want any holes either. Erb made a cover for me with the quick release buckles. It fits like a glove. If I had it to do over I would probably do the same again. The only drawback with out the snaps is that if you were to leave your boat in the water at a dock overnight there's no way to cover it (unless you're into diving under it).
> Anyway, beautiful workmanship on the cover. I would use them again.
> Al


No...the drawstring from the back would be sufficient enough to cover it overnight on the water...make sure you get one made with the motor cover attached also.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You would be correct Mr. Rap. The way my boat sits in the water those lines would probably be underwater though. And you would have to tuck the straps under the cover. In a pinch it would be doable. If I was going to make a habit of leaving it in the water I would invest in a top for it I think. Erb has some nice hide away brackets if one would choose to go that route.

And, yes, if you leave a message he will call you back.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> You would be correct Mr. Rap. The way my boat sits in the water those lines would probably be underwater though. And you would have to tuck the straps under the cover. In a pinch it would be doable. If I was going to make a habit of leaving it in the water I would invest in a top for it I think. Erb has some nice hide away brackets if one would choose to go that route.
> 
> And, yes, if you leave a message he will call you back.


Really the top of your boat sits that close to the water?..my cover just goes over the lip of the boat and thats all...no where near the water...and the straps could just dangle in the water...not gonna hurt em...just a thought.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Straps dangle in the water..... tsk, tsk... I'm way too anal for that.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> Straps dangle in the water..... tsk, tsk... I'm way too anal for that.


What about when it rains on the cover?..straps will get wet all the time...this was just about leaving it overnight at the dock with the cover on anyway...my boat is stored outside with the cover on and 7+ years now, no sign of rot or wear on the bunjees or the cover...still like new...this was for in a pinch and leaving it at the dock thats all...wont hurt a thing if the straps get wet.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I've done that, twice.. when they called back, I wasn't available, and they didn't leave a message. I was just looking for the best time to talk to them.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> Straps dangle in the water..... tsk, tsk... I'm way too anal for that.


Lol. Thats why the next time you are ready to upgrade your boat again you need to get ahold of me so I can buy your current one. LOL


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just wanted to update that I got my boat back from Erb's, and I couldn't be happier with his work! Went with a ratchet strap type cinch all the way around the hull, adjustable straps with buckles to hold it to the trailer, three support poles down the centerline with air vents on the top of each one to help with drying and heat regulation. Used the "Sunbrella" canvas material by his recommendation to my needs. Erb's shop is about an hour and 45 minute drive from my house, so I got a good look on how it trailers in very windy conditions and I was very much impressed! No corners cut with his work... almost makes you think the boat was built around the cover. (Please don't look too hard at my filthy boat. Lol)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, another beautiful cover!
The day I brought mine home there was a tornado outbreak.... We drove through screaming winds and horizontal driving rain. The cover performed perfectly, and still does.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

you think you need all those tye down straps with a winch style cover?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my 17 crestliner is an 86 and has snaps all the way around with 2 poles support . and its never been a problem, now this boat is older and the cover has held up great, love my snaps , is very easy to take off and on. the snaps dont get in the way as there just under the rub rail. trailers well also.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Great work as always! I've never seen the ratchet idea...I like it


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

73SC4Duck&Eyes said:


> Great work as always! I've never seen the ratchet idea...I like it


Look at Ranger boat covers. Appears the one Erb did, is more than satisfactory... Why I ask about tie down straps. My ranger does not have those and it trailers at 80-85 with nary a movement. Winch style cover will always be in any of my boats future. So I wonder about the straps, I may not have a Ranger in the future..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovans said:


> you think you need all those tye down straps with a winch style cover?


I sure hope not... I took the cover off today to start loading everything back in other the boat... I'll probably only buckle a few of the straps while in the driveway. There's definitely a lot of them. Lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Look at Ranger boat covers. Appears the one Erb did, is more than satisfactory... Why I ask about tie down straps. My ranger does not have those and it trailers at 80-85 with nary a movement. Winch style cover will always be in any of my boats future. So I wonder about the straps, I may not have a Ranger in the future..


To answer that a little bit... I don't think my hull has near the angle of an average fiberglass boat... so if the straps aren't pulling the cover down towards the trailer, I don't think the top of the cover is going to stay tight.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

its not a deal breaker thats for sure. I see what your talking about, and little extra security is not going to hurt.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

So what does a cover run?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingful said:


> So what does a cover run?


Mine was $437.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Mine was $437.


Thats a Freaking deal.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovans said:


> its not a deal breaker thats for sure. I see what your talking about, and little extra security is not going to hurt.


They'll literally build the cover however you'd like them to. Straps, snaps, ropes, ratchets, poles, fiberglass bows, vents... I don't think there's much of anything he can't do... just between the 5 or 6 boats that were sitting in his lot, there were countless variances.


----------



## NorthernBite (Dec 9, 2013)

Bad Bub said:


> I have aluminum... just pretty particular about not wanting holes drilled into my boat. My dad's boat is a 15' fisher aluminum and his cover (made by Erb's) is probably around 8 or 9 years old now. Like I said in the original post, I can't complain about how it's held up... but I see those snaps going around the boat, and the brackets riveted on the inside for the cover supports, and I just cringe. Lol. I don't doubt their effectiveness or durability... I've seen them in action. I'd just like to avoid them on my boat if possible.


If you have a Lund, I know others have them, there is a track on the outside of boat where they can put snaps on little brackets that fit in the track. that is how they did mine..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NorthernBite said:


> If you have a Lund, I know others have them, there is a track on the outside of boat where they can put snaps on little brackets that fit in the track. that is how they did mine..


I know exactly what you're referring to and have seen those... but, I have a Lowe. No tracks for me unfortunately.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a long waiting list to get work done by Erbs. I have a 6/18 scheduled drop off, and I called a month ago.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My Demeyes said:


> There is a long waiting list to get work done by Erbs. I have a 6/18 scheduled drop off, and I called a month ago.


'Tis the season.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

erbco company is the son of the man who started erb tarp company. the one running erb tarp is the son in law of the original owner. just a family thing couldn't work together. both companies do quality work for sure . erbco has been doing it longer learning the tarp trade as a kid working with his dad. erbco made my tarp. No complaints hear. a definite option for you to check out. on winklepeck road between sugar creek & winfield ohio. only 10 minutes away from Dover where I live. I set up a time with him to start on my boat & he only had my boat 2 days & it never sat outside at all. If you r interested I can find my paperwork for a phone #
Darrell


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As nitrofish1 stated, Erbco does just as good as Erb.


----------

